# Skilled worker pause



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

ARRRRHHHHHH is all i can say!

Last year i prepared the majority of the paperwork for my application....i never submitted it because the cap was reached on the NOC category of skilled professional which is were i was applying.
Soooo....this year we got everything ready in anticipation of the new NOC list being available at the beginning of July. All paperwork ready, tests done, photographs - the lot. And then this....

I have a letter from a company saying they would look to employ me should i get the necessary application sorted. They will not do an LMO and it is not a job offer....question is....is it sufficient to submit my application now? Or should i wait yet another 6 months until after the pause?
Have i got anything to lose by submitting everything now?

Matt


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

iceno9 said:


> ARRRRHHHHHH is all i can say!
> 
> Last year i prepared the majority of the paperwork for my application....i never submitted it because the cap was reached on the NOC category of skilled professional which is were i was applying.
> Soooo....this year we got everything ready in anticipation of the new NOC list being available at the beginning of July. All paperwork ready, tests done, photographs - the lot. And then this....
> ...


Hi Matt
No point applying, they are not accepting any applications for FSW1. You either get a job offer and LMO or wait until Jan 13 and hopefully you will still be on the list and will meet the new requirements being brewed up!

What have you got to lose, the postage and if they take their time returning the pack, the boat once they open the list again! So just wait and pray....

Trevor


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

iceno9 said:


> ARRRRHHHHHH is all i can say!
> 
> Last year i prepared the majority of the paperwork for my application....i never submitted it because the cap was reached on the NOC category of skilled professional which is were i was applying.
> Soooo....this year we got everything ready in anticipation of the new NOC list being available at the beginning of July. All paperwork ready, tests done, photographs - the lot. And then this....
> ...


Have them make it a formal job offer (no need for them to apply for LMO, just a formal written job offer) and submit for FSW PR...

"This temporary pause does not apply to those with a qualifying job offer[.]"
Eligibility criteria for federal skilled worker applications as of July 1, 2012


----------



## FSD (May 20, 2012)

Hi,

Please what is the likely processing time for canadian federal worker permanent migration as my sister's application status has been on 'APPLICATION IN PROGRESS' for a year now and she is getting frustrated without anyone to call for na update.

Please no information is not important.

Thank you


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

FSD said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please what is the likely processing time for canadian federal worker permanent migration as my sister's application status has been on 'APPLICATION IN PROGRESS' for a year now and she is getting frustrated without anyone to call for na update.
> 
> ...


Where is you sister applying from? For example, if it's the UK the current published processing times are approximately 29 months...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If she applied from Nigeria, you will have to be a little bit more patient:
Processing times for federal skilled worker applications processed by visa offices outside Canada


----------



## FSD (May 20, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Where is you sister applying from? For example, if it's the UK the current published processing times are approximately 29 months...


Hi,

Thanks for the reply. She is applying from Nigeria............and she does not know what the timeline is.


----------



## FSD (May 20, 2012)

EVHB said:


> If she applied from Nigeria, you will have to be a little bit more patient:
> Processing times for federal skilled worker applications processed by visa offices outside Canada


Hi,

Thanks for the update...........will inform her of the processing times


----------

